# Working On Filter Project Questions! Answer Please!



## FISHEDS OF FURY (Aug 13, 2010)

ok the project im working on is im trying to change from carbon filtration in my Aqua Clear 50 there are three levels Sponge(bottem) Carbon (center) Biomax (top)


i want to replace the carbon lair which covers chemical removing process with
*Rena FilStar Bio Chem Zorb*

in its discription is says:Chem Zorb is composed of two organic scavenger resins and two ion-exchange resins, combined with a high-porosity activated carbon. Together they remove synthetic chemicals, naturally occurring organic pollutants and metabolic by-products from aquarium water. Bio-Chem Zorb filters water to a level not achievable with carbon alone. 

my concern would ths work in the place of just plain carbon?
and will it fit and or fold in my filter


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Yes it will work and yes you can put it in there. That filter is actually one of the best ones when compared to other hang on the tank filters for allowing you to bring your own resin or whatever other filter media you want to put in it.


----------

